# what kind of knives to you carry on you



## Levi (Jul 5, 2004)

wat brand of knife?
does any one carry a sword on them, or is that ilegal?


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 7, 2004)

:soapbox: 

carry what you are confortable with and feels good to you. Check the laws in your area with an attorney (not a MA instructor, not a friend who does a lot of research, not a cop).  If what you are at ease with does not conform to the laws either re-evaluate, or accept the consequences you have set yourself up to face.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2004)

You came to the righ place...we like knives!  Emerson Kerambit, Gerber Applegate combat folder, Benchmade 42 bali, Myerco boxcutter, Swiss-Tech utili-key, leatherman, bolo or Kukri (in my car), sharpened #9 art pencils for when I can't carry a knife.

Andy


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> :soapbox:
> 
> carry what you are confortable with and feels good to you. Check the laws in your area with an attorney (not a MA instructor, not a friend who does a lot of research, not a cop).  If what you are at ease with does not conform to the laws either re-evaluate, or accept the consequences you have set yourself up to face.




Chad,

Is so right here. The blade(s) that feel comfortable in my hands are almost always illegal in length. When I carry know I actually carry a trainer , the emerson CQC7. Yes, I know the trainer does not offer the edged effect, yet it  is something I can carry and use, without immediate deadly force possible.



 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 7, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Chad,
> 
> Is so right here. The blade(s) that feel comfortable in my hands are almost always illegal in length. When I carry know I actually carry a trainer , the emerson CQC7. Yes, I know the trainer does not offer the edged effect, yet it is something I can carry and use, without immediate deadly force possible.
> 
> ...


Really?  A trainer?  That's interesting...I'm sure you've heard of the gunting (I think Bram Frank designed it).  What do you think of that knife, Rich?  It's way expensive, but it looks interesting.  That's going on my list to Santa, but I doubt I'll get it (Mrs. Santa doesn't like tactical knives very much).


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a small fixed blade that I carry...bout 6.5 inches long.
Whe I go somewhere with high security....specially when I fly somewhere...
chopsticks.
you think I'm jokin?!
Some have a nice point on them......


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Really?  A trainer?  That's interesting...I'm sure you've heard of the gunting (I think Bram Frank designed it).  What do you think of that knife, Rich?  It's way expensive, but it looks interesting.  That's going on my list to Santa, but I doubt I'll get it (Mrs. Santa doesn't like tactical knives very much).




The CQC-7B Trainer Wave (Blue Handle)is $99.95.
I also have the actual CQC-7B, and enjoy this blade as well.

I own one of the Gunting Trainer's aka The Drone (Red handle), I have seen from $106 to $170.
The Trainer has been smoothed down to limit pain on your partner.

I have a Gunting Trainer as well, I bought from Bram Frank Directly at the Symposium held in Buffalo last year. I alao have the videos as well. 

I am personally interested in the CRIMPT ( Blue Handle ) which is a non edged blade with all the regular edges/corners/points still on the complete blade. This works well for  the control that is taught with this knife. 

I am also interested in the actual Gunting ( Black Handle ), which has the edges/corners/points like the CRIMPT and the edge on the blade. This comes in partial (half) serrated and non serrated edges

I like the Gunting. I like its' funtions. I do not like how it sets in my pocket while I am riding my motorcycle, the "Thumb Stud" or opening device pokes me.  Otherwise, I like this blade a lot. Now, they do make belt carry devices for this blade as well, and I have not had the chance to check them out for personal use. They do have some new pocket "Rockets" to hold them in place in your pocket. I may have to check one of these out.

Does this help?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Whe I go somewhere with high security....specially when I fly somewhere...
> chopsticks.
> .



Same idea with the 9H Art pencils.  The lead is VERY hard and will easily pucture the skin. One benefit to a pencil (and sketch pad) vs sharp chopsticks is that you can get a very sharp point without it being percieved as a weapon.  You might or might not get through with sharpened chopsticks.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Chad,
> 
> When I carry know I actually carry a trainer



Rich,

I've done the same, but with non-folding trainers, mainly because i usually have one in my pocket to practice whenever i can find the time. One drawback is that trainers LOOK real which could esculate the situation. For example, if you pull it out in an emptyhand situation to use a controlling tool, the attacker and witnesses will see you drawing a leathal weapon first. (Not that you would do that, just an example), or if the attacker has a knife drawn and you pull your trainer, the attacker will percieve that as a  threat and maybe will leave you alone, but he may also be prompted to attack seeing that lethal force could be used on him. You will be in a knife fight without a knife! I'm not saying your wrong for doing so (I've done the same), but I think a pocket stick can give the same attributes more descretely.

Andy


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 7, 2004)

the chopsticks are made that way.

even a normal pair from a buffet is good!
although I do like the art pencils......


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> I've done the same, but with non-folding trainers, mainly because i usually have one in my pocket to practice whenever i can find the time. One drawback is that trainers LOOK real which could esculate the situation. For example, if you pull it out in an emptyhand situation to use a controlling tool, the attacker and witnesses will see you drawing a leathal weapon first. (Not that you would do that, just an example), or if the attacker has a knife drawn and you pull your trainer, the attacker will percieve that as a  threat and maybe will leave you alone, but he may also be prompted to attack seeing that lethal force could be used on him. You will be in a knife fight without a knife! I'm not saying your wrong for doing so (I've done the same), but I think a pocket stick can give the same attributes more descretely.
> 
> Andy




Andy,

I agree, with your comments, and having had to deal with police and court systems, the perceptions are what matters. i.e. me and four other guys go through a palte glass window. I roll, and keep rolling, they fall, the glass was safety glass, yet cuts them anyways. They head towards their car, and some get in. Then for some reason I move away from some of them as they are acting aggressive again. I had no where to go except towards their vehicle. I saw a flash. (* PURE Luck *) I passed and pulled so the guys head inside hit the roof of the car, and then I disarmed. Now I have his knife, and my knife (* a 12 inch balisong *) in my back pocket. Of course this is when the police roll in. Talk about lots of trouble and headaches. 

I agree that people will think the grey metal could be a blade as it came out of my pocket. This could be bad, worse, or if I am lucky good. So, I do not recommend it for everyone.

 :asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 24, 2004)

yea i was thinking of getting the emerson karambit trainer to take every where and not worry about getting in trouble but if it came down to court i am sure it would some how get in trouble


----------

